# WW1 Radio Stations



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

A big ask !!

Does anyone have any info or know where I can find anything about the Admiralty point-to-point stations at Hunstanton/HNU - later GHC and Skegness/SKE - later GSN please ??

David
+


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

David - I know you posted 'ages' ago but is this of any interest ?

http://blogs.mhs.ox.ac.uk/innovatin...nstanton-wireless-interception-world-war-one/

There's some information here about Hunstanton, on page 21:-

https://content.historicengland.org...t-world-war-wireless-stations-in-england.pdf/

Sorry I've not looked for anything about Skegness yet...

My apologies if you've already seen these...

J


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info John. I cannot fully remember what I wanted the info for after the years. I cannot see any reference to Grimsby/BYV which was built by the Admiralty during WW1 and certainly transmitted the Armistice signal at 1108 on 11.11.18. It was part of HMS Pekin I believe. It was handed over to the GPO in 1920 when it became GKZ, and moved south to Trusthorpe near Mablethorpe (no room for DF at Grimsby)

David
+


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Try looking at this BBC do***antary of 1979, it opens with Rene Cutforth on the cliffs at Hunstanton and follows on from WW1 interception to the WW2 Voluntary Interceptors.






73

Roger


----------

